

Blueprint I/O: easy, centralized configuration management - howradical
https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint-io

======
howradical
If you're new to Blueprint, it's an open-source tool for reverse engineering
servers. Detects packages, file changes, source installs and bundles
everything up into a reusable format - a blueprint.

Blueprint I/O is a transport tool for blueprints, all of the configuration
information and file tarballs can be sent to other servers for reuse. We think
it's a no-fuss way to get started in configuration management. No DSLs, no
extra servers and no workflow changes.

------
mihasya
woot can't wait to play with this

Edit: err I should probably add more substance than that.. one less thing to
keep track of and have to set up when getting into config management = win

